# The Village



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone hear about this movie? I wonder if it will be any good?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The trailers look promising. However, if it's anything like his other efforts, M. Night Shangbangalang is going to have another piece of celluloid that you can fertilize your garden with.


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't think Sixth Sense and Signs was that bad. They held my interest, and I felt that they were entertaining. My only complaint with Sixth Sense is once you've seen it twice, there isn't much point in seeing it again.

I've never seen Unbreakable though...


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

"Signs" was great, and "The Sixth Sense" even better. It was one of the best ghost movies ever. That gives me an idea for a new thread: Best Ghost Movies. Perhaps I'll start such a thread.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I can't say if this movie is going to be very good but it sounds very interesting. I really want to see this one. Check this out:The Village Official Website


----------

